# SF vs ST



## ChengCharlie (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a friend, she is enneagram type 5.
she claimed that she is ISFP
I agree that she is IS_P,
but I doubt her F function...
not sure...
how to distinguish ISFP and ISTP?
she has a much more rational mind than me...


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Thought this was an interesting thread on the similarities between ST's and SF's... Ah well I'll bite anyway.

F's can be rational actors and T's irrational actors... Look at the Ti/Te and Fi/Fe dichotomies that'll help.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Sometimes it's hard to tell with Fi. She'll mostly project her ideas/feelings with Te. Compared to my dominate Fe friends, I look like I am a T on the surface. I'd look into Fi vs Ti.


----------



## laikta (May 3, 2012)

ChengCharlie said:


> I have a friend, she is enneagram type 5.
> she claimed that she is ISFP
> I agree that she is IS_P,
> but I doubt her F function...
> ...


I am ESTP and Type 5. I think its not very hard to tell the difference between T and F. Is your friend having a cool head all the time where he thinks before she acts and is she logical (T)? Is she emotional and go with the mood without thinking too much of the logic stuff (F)? Thats what I can usually tell.


----------



## Murnando (Dec 10, 2011)

Fi is a suprisingly rational process. It absorbs and figures out all sorts of new information,and while the way it makes sense of that information is slightly different to Ti, it can still do so in a way that is rational, even if more subjective. If you take this into consideration alongside the fact that an ISFP is going to be showing you Te but keeping their Fi to themselves, and the complete picture shows that a lot of ISFPs can come across as thinkers rather than feelers (in much the same way that INFPs, ENFPs and ESFPs also can because their feeling is kept entirely to themselves).


----------

